# New yellow lab puppy



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

Here are some pictures of my new puppy. The first couple pictures are when we first got her at 7 weeks old. The retrieving are from now at 18 weeks. She is learning very fast and has a good nose. Im only 15 so training is sometimes a little frustrating, but I know she is still very young.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

You should pick this up, great video and seen as some of the best beginning puppy knowledge out there. Kind of spendy I know, but you can usually find one on some of the other forums for sale by previous owners.

HIGHLY recommended!
http://www.gundogsupply.com/soberetrdvdw.html

Good lookin yella too!


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Just remember to not work against your pup... be patient... and remember what it is like to be young... everything is interesting but you have to fins a way to make the things you want them to be interested in their focus.

Keep your training sessions short with very simple lessons. A lot of people try to ork their dogs too long when they are young... let them learn naturally.

Be patient with them and understand it will take time... it will actually take them less time to learn it than it will for you to learn how to teach it to them...


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Good looking pup! Remeber to enjoy it because they aren't pups long!


----------

